# java db



## skaal (21. Feb 2007)

hat einer von euch schonmal mit der java db gearbeitet und kann mir darüber was erzählen?

wie ist die performance gegenüber anderen db-systemen?
muss ich da jetzt noch was dazu installieren, sprich den derby server?

kennt einer von euch vielleicht ein gutes tutorial dazu?


----------



## André Uhres (21. Feb 2007)

Schon die Forumsuche probiert? Stichwort derby oder so.


----------



## skaal (22. Feb 2007)

ja, mit derby findet man was.
danke.


----------

